# First Road Bike



## dontheclysdale (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm looking for a road bike. My brother has a motobecane Outcast SS 29er and it's been a good bike (after quite a few upgrades.) A couple of my friends also have Outcasts. I'm looking at a couple of the road bikes offered by motobecane - specifically the Grand Sprint but I'm wondering if I should simply grab a cheaper $400 bike before I get to far into this endeavor. 


Any feedback on the Grand Sprint?


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

have you considered buying used??


----------

